# Truck Drivers Are Like Ex's



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Try to be punctural,and plan 6 months ahead of time to work with the drivers,
and it still bites you in the butt.Sorry this should be in consumer reports,just trying to vent a little.As if we dont have enough to worry about.:doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Drivers*

Can't live with em can't live without em


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Ya Tom that pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

You need to find heartbeat. He bee a truck drivin fool!! Hi-Techified an all! He drives with his toes and chats in the chat room. We can only hear him when he crests the tops of the hills tho.......


----------



## Doug Virginia (Dec 11, 2006)

*truck driver*

What's up with the truck driver's?


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

What did you do, DITCH the X. LOL


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

No Louie,the DITCH TENDER takes care of culverts,old high rate takes care of power poles..LOL.gotta love all the good and bad memories.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

At least the first load made it to cali saftely today.:thumbsup:


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*At least the first load made it to cali saftely today*

How many more loads do you have and is the weather closing in on you?
Ernie


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey ernie,
We still have around 4 loads left to ship.Weather has been pretty moderate,4 inches of rain the other day and about an inch today.otherwise we have been in the mid 60's and sunny.Still decent stimulating weather.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Ditch tenders & power poles*

No wonder you guys hire drivers

Sure glad I never did anything like that


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*I never did*

Just almost real close!


----------



## heartbeat (Nov 18, 2004)

biz, thanks for the plug!
martin


----------

